# Gallery Live!



## Janice (Sep 1, 2005)

I have great news for our registered members! Specktra.Net Forums’ new gallery is LIVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 With the new gallery you will be able to manage and create your own member gallery. To get started just click Here, then on Member Categories, then click on Upload and when you upload your first picture it will automatically create your member gallery. For future reference you can just click on the “Gallery” link in the top forum navigational bar to hop to the gallery.

Participation is FREE, but you *must* be a registered Specktra.Net Forum member to access full features including: 


Uploading images 


Rating images 


Commenting on images 


Viewing full size images 

One of the many nifty features is an “auto code” feature. When you upload an image it automagically creates the BBcode necessary to show it in your post on the forum! Copy and paste the code into your post and viola!

With this upgrade we have also finally been able to start uploading our collection of MAC product images! Click on MAC Product Gallery to view the swatches. This category is maintained by Specktra.Net, we ask you *not* upload your own swatch images to this category. If you have an image you would like to contribute please email it to [email protected] . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everyone enjoys this new and improved feature!


----------



## Alexa (Sep 1, 2005)

Yay


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 1, 2005)

sweet!! Ive got a bunch of pics I can add to Alexas pics


----------



## Grace (Sep 1, 2005)

yay! i can never get tired of looking at makeup.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 2, 2005)

Yaaaay!!!!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 2, 2005)

I love this!


----------



## kristabella (Sep 2, 2005)

thank u!


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 3, 2005)

Yay! I just uploaded some pics for my FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Super easy with the auto code.  Love it!


----------



## lilMAmom (Oct 6, 2005)

YaY!  Thanks


----------

